# Help with Drywall Fan/Shell Texturing



## ThePatchBoys (4 mo ago)

Hi, 

I took on a ceiling repair from a customer that had a fan/comb texture that now that I have done the patches I am having a devil of a time matching the spiral. I was hoping someone can give me direction in what comb to buy and where to buy it and any tips to match it in. The pic attached is obviously before I have done the patches. 

Thanks.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never had to do any bigger patches in that stuff. i would guess you,ll be doing the entire ceiling over to make patches invisible? i have always told people to call a plasterer in the area.

you can practice on a half sheet. do a swirl pattern then smooth out the center like a patch. then practice blending it in. thats what i do, when i run into textures in not schooled in.

looking at it closer it looks like it was done with a brush. lines arent consistent like a trowel.


----------

